# Ka-Boom Jet Foot Repair



## Ranchero50 (Jun 30, 2011)

Got the call, jet foot cracked, found a tall rock in deep water at idle on the Susky. Didn't look bad until I took the mangled grill bars out and tapped the cracked edge with a hammer. Instant two peice foot. Used the die grinder with an aluminum burr and bevelled the cracked edge, welded the cast aluminum back together with the Mig...

















Then I took some scrap aluminum and made some intake fins to help reinforce the cast and if they get buggered I can fix them easier than the foot.















Now once the new wear ring, key and sleeve get here I'll get this thing back together. Something sheared the key and the sleeve was washed out pretty good too. The wear ring was junk the other year when we filled it with epoxy and most of that was eaten away this time.

The boat is a '01 Ranger 116 Cherokee, aluminum hull with a 90-65 Merc, an ungawdly heavy beast for shallow running.
Jamie


----------



## bulldog (Jun 30, 2011)

Man you are talented. Good luck getting everything back together.


----------



## red450r (Jun 30, 2011)

looks good man, how thick are the fins?


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice looking job. I am sure that saved you a pretty penny.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 30, 2011)

red450r said:


> looks good man, how thick are the fins?



Just 1/4" diamond plate 6061. I want them to bend vs. break.

Dog, I just need to get the parts and it'll be back on the water next week. The guys at outboard jets asked if we could just flip the washer stack to close up the wear ring clearances. Pretty cool that they would rather fix what we had vs. make a sale on the new parts.

Jamie


----------



## reedjj (Jul 4, 2011)

I really, really, wish I had a 1/4 of your skills and mechanical ability!


----------

